# Supported entry



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What exactly is a supported entry?

For instance, a few of the trials I am considering lead off with a Golden Specialty followed by 'supported entry' trials by all breed clubs at the same location.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

It is sponsored by the club. Usually the prizes and rosettes are paid for by the club. They have golden breeder judges for conformation or the club hand picks the judges instead of being at the mercy of the all bred panel. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

also you tend to have larger entries if there is a "supported entry" because the club members will often enter their dogs just to support their club.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Still a little confused by this. I'm looking at the premium list for an upcoming All-Breed Dog Show, Obedience Trial and Rally Trial by the Greenwich Kennel Club. Then it says Specialty Shows and lists 3 breed clubs with (Sweepstakes & Veterans Sweepstakes) next to each. Then it says Supported Entries and lists 15 breed clubs, 5 of which also have (Sweepstakes & Veteran Sweepstakes) next to them. Are the specialty shows in addition to what the GKC is doing and are all those sweepstakes just rolled into the breed judging?

I'm mostly interested in the Obedience Trial. Is there any affect on obedience other than to bring more people & dogs out?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Is Greenwich the one in early June with the Golden Specialty on Thursday? With an all breed obedience at the same park the same day? But the Specialty entry is $20 while the all breed is $30 ; I confess to being confused too. I entered Thu (just the specialty), Fri and Sun - Towhee has an agility trial on Sat and Faelan was originally scheduled to be running in SH Hunt tests so I am not entered at FDR on Saturday 

BTW; I am heading down to FDR for 2pm to meet up with Faelan's breeder for a training session - Lot 3 if you are looking for something to do


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

That's very kind of you but I've got a full afternoon planting calling me.

I think I saw that Hudson River GRC is having a specialty w/ obedience trial on Thursday 6/6 at FDR park. Then there's Saw Mill River obedience trial Friday 6/7 at FDR park. Saturday 6/8 is the Greenwich show w/ obedience at Taylor Farm Park in Norwalk and Sunday is the Taconic Hills KC breed show w/ obedience again at FDR. If your dog's ready and things go right you can get your obedience title in a weekend. That's what we did last year for BN and I was hoping we could do this year for novice but we aren't there yet. We did visit both venues before the competitions and I think it helped.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

It depends!

I am speaking from a Canadian KC perspective, but much will be the same. The supported entry is part of the all-breed show's count. The specialty can be a designated specialty (so it goes on with the all-breed show and there are not separate all-breed classes for Goldens--the PL should say _designated_ specialty) in which case the Goldens would be in the all-breed count and BOB would compete in the group. If independent but on-site concurrent with an all-breed, then you will see the judges listed separately and the specialty BOB dog would not compete in group at the all-breed show, and the BOB winner from the regular show classes would go to group. And then of course a specialty can also be held by itself independent of an all-breed show, either at another site, or on a day prior to the all-breed starting if using the same site. 

My club has done its show independent, but concurrent with an all-breed show for the last couple of years--national club regional one day, and our own club regional the next. We have our specialty rings in conformation, obedience, and Rally at one end of the fair grounds, and the all-breed show going at the other end. The same superintendent does both shows, so they schedule things so that the all-breed and specialty classes are not going at the same time. It is kind of nice for people who travel--they get a shot at 5 sets of points between our two specialties and the three days of all-breed, in a three day set of shows. Some of the pro handlers are not as keen on it though because they are running all over the place!!


----------

